# [H] Eu-Blackhand Dead Souls sucht Verstärkung



## Pherobus (27. März 2015)

*Dead Souls sucht Verstärkung.*

Server: Blackhand
Fraktion: Horde

Über uns:

Wir sind eine familiäre Gilde mit dem Ziel im aktuellen Content Nhc/Hc erfolgreich zu raiden.
Die Gilde ist ein bunt gemischter Haufen aller Altersklassen von WOD-Einsteigern bis zu den alten Hasen, die seit Release dabei sind.
Der Großteil hat die Hardcorezeiten hinter sich und wünscht sich denoch erfolgreiche Raids in entspannter Atmospähre.
Die Raids bestreiten wir gern gildenintern und verzichten nach Möglichkeit auf Randoms, da dadurch die Stimmung meistens am besten ist.
Dazu suchen wir nun neue Mitglieder um wieder einen gesunden Raidstamm zu bilden.
Nach Hochfels Hc (6/7) hatten wir mit einigen personellen Ausfällen bzw. Schwierigkeiten zu kämpfen. Dadurch liegt unsere derzeitige Konzentration noch auf den ersten Bossen in BRF Nhc (3/10).
Dies soll sich durch die Aufstockung des Raidkaders weiter verbessern, damit wir in naher Zukunft mit einer schlagkräftigen Truppe BRF Hc angehen können.

Was zeichnet uns aus:

- Reallife geht vor. Bei uns geht niemand eine Verpflichtung ein.
- Wir sind auch abseits der Raids sehr aktiv. Sei es Questen mit Twinks, Instanzen, Erfolge, Retroraids oder einfach nur TS-Aktivität.
- Aktive Unterstützung bei Raidvorbereitung (Gildenbank)

Was erwarten wir:

- Mindestalter 18 Jahre und dementsprechend vernünftige Umgangsformen
- Kritikfähigkeit
- Klassenverständnis (Guides)
- Bereitschaft sich auf Raids vorzubereiten (Guides/Videos, Bufffood, Flask, Tränke)
- Raidübliche Addons (z.B. Deadly Boss Mods / BigWigs, etc...)
- Ein gewisser Ehrgeiz ;-)
- Funktionierendes Headset (TS3)

Was suchen wir:

Generell suchen wir Spieler, die Spass am Spiel haben und gerne mit uns zusammenspielen.
Über folgende Klassen würden wir uns sehr freuen.

Heiler: (optimal mit DD-Specc)

- Paladin (bevorzugt)
- Mönch

Schaden Nahkampf:

- Paladin
- Schurke
- Krieger
- Druide
- Schamane
- Mönch

Schaden Fernkampf:

- Druide
- Jäger
- Schamane

Natürlich sind auch andere Klassen und gut gespielte Dualspeccs gern gesehen.

Raidtage:

Donnerstag -> 20:00 - 23:00
Dienstag -> 20:00 - 23:00

Bei Fragen bzw. Interesse meldet euch bitte ingame bei Vulkar, Randt oder Khaldea


----------



## Pherobus (30. März 2015)

push


----------

